# Looking for a partner in ART



## ZeekTheDragonX (Jul 18, 2011)

Im good at drawing but I suck at coloring, i wanted to know if anyone would want to team up and make some good looking pictures ;3


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 18, 2011)

That`s quitter talk! 

I`m in the same boat as you. Just keep trying and you`ll get the hang of it.


----------



## ZeekTheDragonX (Jul 18, 2011)

iv spent 13 years at this lol and i still suck at coloring
good at drawing though but not coloring


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 18, 2011)

Commisioning someone just to colour would be very cheep.


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 18, 2011)

what type to color you looking for, traditional, ditigal?


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 18, 2011)

You might get more responses by posting here- http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/16-The-Art-Exchange

Good luck, I hope things work out and you find an art partner


----------



## Cain (Jul 18, 2011)

What about a friend, IRL? It's worked out well for Blotch.


----------



## Sar (Jul 18, 2011)

If you suck at colouring in traditionally, switch to digital or Vice versa.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 18, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> If you suck at colouring in traditionally, switch to digital or Vice versa.


 
Keep in mind digital art is vastly different from traditional. (Especially if the artist uses a mouse instead of tablet).


----------



## Sar (Jul 18, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Keep in mind digital art is vastly different from traditional. (Especially if the artist uses a mouse instead of tablet).


 Precisely.


----------



## ZeekTheDragonX (Jul 20, 2011)

I suck at traditional and digital coloring plus im not to found of traditional coloring, I was hoping someone could color my pictures in digital color.    I dont have any credit cards or paypals and im not getting any.
and i have no friends that are good at art or coloring. im in a screwy situation
Iv used gimp 2 and sai tool but im not good with them.


----------



## Amenophis (Aug 4, 2011)

I do digital coloring.

I may be interested if you can come up with something interesting for me to color.
That means good original scene, really hot smut, and maybe some texture or
coloring aspect I have not worked on yet. (It's not charity, but collab where 2
peeps are interested in the outcome of the pic I'm talking about).

OTOH, you can learn to color. There's tuts here, and I have put up some on my
journals, especially for Gimp which is a free tool that is very decent.

Cheers.


----------

